# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Turn my alarm off in my sleep?

## hardc0re

I set my alarm off in my sleep. I set two of them, 1 hour apart in case I fail the first time. But the alarm scares me and I shut it off too quickly for me to actually remember why it went off. Most mornings I won't even remeber what happened to my alarm. It goes off every time, but my body's just used to shutting it off and ignoring it.

I don't know what to do .  :Sad:  help guys ?

----------


## Daydreamer14

I'll be stalking this thread because this happens to me too  :tongue2: 

I set it to say, 2:30, and I end up waking up at 8:00 in the morning, not even remembering turning it off.

 :Sad:

----------


## Dash

Wow. That's really interesting. You're saying that your alarm is turned off, and you wake up at a later time, only to find out that you turned your alarm off in your sleep?

Try hiding your alarm well, so that it would be difficult to get to it without waking up more. For example, keeping it across the room, so you would actually have to get out of bed to go and get it. Getting out of bed usually wakes me up nicely.  :smiley: 

If you're trying a WBTB, you don't even need to put it across the room. Just in a more difficult spot, or spot you have to reach over more to get it. Not sure if this would work, but I'm just giving ideas.  :smiley:

----------


## hardc0re

> Wow. That's really interesting. You're saying that your alarm is turned off, and you wake up at a later time, only to find out that you turned your alarm off in your sleep?
> 
> Try hiding your alarm well, so that it would be difficult to get to it without waking up more. For example, keeping it across the room, so you would actually have to get out of bed to go and get it. Getting out of bed usually wakes me up nicely. 
> 
> If you're trying a WBTB, you don't even need to put it across the room. Just in a more difficult spot, or spot you have to reach over more to get it. Not sure if this would work, but I'm just giving ideas.



Yeah, I turn it off in my sleep. Or I turn it off so fast, I never properly wake up. Only once I was awoken, and I told myself i'm too tired to do it.


Thats good advice. It's just I might not hear it. I'm a DEEP sleeper, so nothing really wakes me up except this hard song right in my ear.

----------


## Ethereal

This happens to me a lot. Or even if I do manage to wake up, I lie back down for a few seconds to 'muster my strength', (or so I tell myself) and fall back asleep instantly.

----------


## louie54

Have you tried setting it for different times?

Btw, nice quote Ethereal. Good way to keep it positive.

----------


## Specialis Sapientia

In this case, is the alarm set to wake you up in the morning, or used in the middle of the night to WBTB?

If it is to get up in the morning; I think you are going too late to bed. I have tried it myself on several occasions.

If you are very tired, you will unconsciously shut the alarm off and forget about it.

So, go to bed earlier (more sleep).

You could also try to place the alarms at the other site of the room, so you actually have to get up to shut it off, you will then be aware enough to make a decision. 

Or.. you could get one of those crazy alarms, that flies around in the air, or drives on the floor to get away from you. So you have to chase it to turn it off  :tongue2:

----------


## A.J.

Haha i do this all the time. Last semester i had one alarm on everyday and i can't remember it ever working.

I think using multiple alarms is setting yourself up for failure. Because you just can't take one seriously when you know you have more.

----------


## hardc0re

> In this case, is the alarm set to wake you up in the morning, or used in the middle of the night to WBTB?
> 
> If it is to get up in the morning; I think you are going too late to bed. I have tried it myself on several occasions.
> 
> If you are very tired, you will unconsciously shut the alarm off and forget about it.
> 
> So, go to bed earlier (more sleep).
> 
> You could also try to place the alarms at the other site of the room, so you actually have to get up to shut it off, you will then be aware enough to make a decision. 
> ...



Well I set up multiple alarms. I set up too, I just wake up and turn it off and forget why my alarm ever went off. My mom wakes me up in the morning, so I don't need an alarm for that. I only use it when I try to WBTB. I'll just keep trying.

----------


## Daydreamer14

I tried moving it across my room, had no success.
I woke up at 9 am, trying to remember even getting up and turning it off.

I think a ghost does it...  :Eek: 
Or my cat...  :tongue2: 
I'm experimenting at the moment to see if it just stops beeping on its own. Maybe I sleep through it, though it seems impossible.. It's been going for 4 minutes now...
-.-

----------


## Alexander1656

*TRY CLOCKY* 
It is a alarm that rolls off the table and you have to chase it around the room to turn it off. I had the same problem and it helped

----------


## Planewalker

> I set my alarm off in my sleep. I set two of them, 1 hour apart in case I fail the first time. But the alarm scares me and I shut it off too quickly for me to actually remember why it went off. Most mornings I won't even remeber what happened to my alarm. It goes off every time, but my body's just used to shutting it off and ignoring it.
> 
> I don't know what to do .  help guys ?



I know that problem. There is a simple solution. Put the alarm outside of your reach, so you have to get up to turn it off.

----------


## hardc0re

::banana:: 



> *TRY CLOCKY* 
> It is a alarm that rolls off the table and you have to chase it around the room to turn it off. I had the same problem and it helped



holy crap, i shall try that. (: thanks, ill get my parents to buy it for me.

----------


## Jonny the Nameless

Haha, I was going to reccomend a clocky.

I've got one. even just the alarm function is awesome, it's like a loud R2D2 shouting random beeps and whistles in the morning. It's pretty much different every morning but always piercingly loud.

It's awesome.

----------


## vivedream

Alarms do nothing for me either.  I either turn them off without knowing or sleep right through them.

----------


## Daydreamer14

> Alarms do nothing for me either.  I either turn them off without knowing or sleep right through them.



Yeah, I'm still having this problem. It's kind of spooky, really. Not remembering turning it off...  ::?:

----------


## Daydreamer14

I'm still having this problem. I'm so mad this morning, so I have decided to go a little overboard and set 9 alarms... Yes... 9...
I have my mums old phone, my old phone and my new one, 2 of the phones have 3 alarms set on them- each 5 minutes apart. I stole an old alarm clock from the cupboard, and of course I have my old one. 
So;
7 phone alarms and 2 alarm clocks.

 ::shock:: 

Call it absurd, but I'm hoping it will help...
I think I'm developing some sort of obsessive disorder... Need... more... alarms...
 :Oh noes:

----------


## NicklePickle

I have exactly the same problem, but here is what I do, 
I have one of those clocks that go off and then you have to press the button to shut the alarm off. What I found that helped was putting a small pin on the little button, balance it on there or attach it with some putty or something and then stick a note to the clock. So when my person would go to turn the alarm off I got a pin prick on my finger I would look down and see the note, so I would remember what to do. This sounds very strange but it helped me.

----------


## Daydreamer14

> I have exactly the same problem, but here is what I do, 
> I have one of those clocks that go off and then you have to press the button to shut the alarm off. What I found that helped was putting a small pin on the little button, balance it on there or attach it with some putty or something and then stick a note to the clock. So when my person would go to turn the alarm off I got a pin prick on my finger I would look down and see the note, so I would remember what to do. This sounds very strange but it helped me.



That's interesting. I have several bright, flurorescent notes taped all around and on top of my clock. But I understand how a pin would help... Particuarly if you did put your finger on it, it might make your brain slightly more awake and alert.

----------


## Find

I also turn off my alarms in my sleep. At the moment I have 3 phone alarms and one alarm clock (which just broke). 

I can't remember if I got the idea off of here... or not. But, I've found that the mantras that you can use for remembering dreams can be applied to waking up in the morning. So before I go to bed rather than think "I will remember my dream." over and over, I think "I will wake up when my alarm rings." a few times.  As long as I get at least six hours of sleep this will work, otherwise I sleep through my alarms.

----------


## MisterHyde

I have this problem all the time.  I bought The Sonic Bomb because it's so loud and really wakes me up.  But also I have a really novel solution.  My brother recently moved out of my room, so his bed frame is lent against the wall.  I popped my alarm the other side of the frame, so I have to go to the other side of the room, and then reach through the frame, get the alarm and switch it off.  My body has yet to adapt to being able to do all that in my sleep!

May get a Clocky...sounds interesting...

----------


## ProDreamers

Another option is to use a vibrating signal.  If you change the stimulus from sound (which you seem conditioned to turn off unconsciously) to touch, you should be able to condition yourself to respond differently (waking up with the intent to lucid dream already on the mind).

There are specially-designed devices you can buy that strap to your wrist or leg (more sensitive and therefore more responsive to vibration).  However, using a wrist watch or taping your cell phone might work too.  The key is to train yourself to respond differently to this new stimulus rather than treating it like an ordinary alarm clock (you could attempt to do this with a unique sound as well).

Just a thought   :smiley:

----------


## JacksDreams

Exactly the same problem with me, i done this last night aswell aha

----------


## Daydreamer14

I seem to have broken the habit, but now I'm struggling with bringing myself to be able to stay awake...
Something about the appearance of a bed at 4am after a couple of alarms spontaneously go off... 
It looks so warm and soft...  ::lol::

----------


## Thatguynextdoor

> holy crap, i shall try that. (: thanks, ill get my parents to buy it for me.



OH MY GOD!!!! I have had the same problem up until a few weeks ago!!!

I found a solution!!!! (for me at least)

SO.......

Humans adopt to everything, lifestyle, money, noises, pain, the feeling of shoes on our feet, and the simple task of breathing to stay alive.

_So I figured_, can't humans adapt to the noise of an alarm, more specifically the noise of *YOUR* alarm

I tried it, set a new noise for the alarm on my phone, set it out of reach, and BAM worked like a mo-fo.


That's all I got, worked incredible for me, just keep switching it up. Good luck ::banana::   ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::

----------


## Ethereal

While I usually wake up, I find that time distorts itself. If I set 3 alarms, I'll lose track. Its how my WILD failed today.

----------


## CloudOFmichael

I made this for eveybody 8D http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=95791

----------


## Fergie1

I somehow managed to turn my iPod off and unplug my headphones last night without remembering it, which I found very odd.  ::?:

----------


## CloudOFmichael

I have done that before too lol.  Very frustrating.

----------


## Burke

I am considered a very heavy sleeper by my family, but i find if i set an alarm for any time, i wake up a couple minutes before the alarm even goes off. Also, speaking of forgetting what happened in the middle of the night, when i was little, about 5 or so, i fell off my bed and hit my head on my nightstand. My mom came in at made me some hot cocoa and i went bakc to sleep. the next morning i remembered nothing, and she had to tell me what happened. There was even a bump on me head where it would've hit my night stand  ::shock::  creepy if you ask me.

----------


## Ethereal

> My mom came in at made me some hot cocoa



OK, your mom is officially awesome.

----------

